# Kant Krack lid



## cowseatmaize (Dec 6, 2012)

I don't know if that's true but it can chip or bruise, I have proof. Anyway if you want it is yours for $5 shipped. Small chip or bruise inside. Embossed on inside also. I Kant make out the date in the ribbon. It's about 2 7/8" IS.
 I'll give my camera a charge and see what I can get.


----------

